# New Arrival ... Wittnauer Electrochron



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a quick post now, Ill do better photos when I have time...

So, Ive loved these for EVER , well, since Dave 'Martinus' first introduced us to them way back when ( I think it was him, not certain, but he has the most so hes getting the credit ) , it has the best handset on any watch ever.....

I had an opportunity to buy one recently that I jumped at, not only was it from a great friend of mine, Colin ( Nalu ) but it had a bracelet too, quite scarce.... Off to the Brighton hospital for Electric Watches for a fettle and spruce up and Im now the very proud owner of a classic electric.... For about 3 weeks ..... Its going to be Alys Christmas pressie :schmoll: She tried it on today and it fits perfectly ... Its also in a nice Wittnauer branded box which was a gift from superstar Dave ( Martinus ) who kindly sent it to me after I asked if he could help me buy one.... Thanks Dave, very kind of you....

So, thanks Colin for selling it to me, thanks Hawkie for servicing it and thanks Dave for the box.... Im very very pleased with it all round..

Crap pic Im afraid so far...

*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> So, Ive loved these for EVER , well, since Dave 'Martinus' first introduced us to them way back when


Nope, it was Roy....and I still have his original sales photo (and the watch) from 2003 --- 10 years ago!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ha! So it was..... Out of curiosity, how much did he sell it for ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stop it you two!...I've only just acquired my first 'proper' electric watch and now you're tempting me with more..... :lol: That's lovely, Jason...well done! :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ha! So it was..... Out of curiosity, how much did he sell it for ?


My filing system is better than I thought!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Roger, it's a cracker...

Cheers for looking that out Paul, very interesting..


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Jason. Getting the original band is a real bonus. They really look great on the watch.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks great Jase, glad it got fixed up and went to someone who appreciates it. I've been in love with these since Paul first posted a pic of one years ago - never saw Roy's. Agree that the handset is superb. And although the X-Pand-O bracelet is a bit cheesy, I think you'll agree that it works on the watch.

In other news, I found another one sorta hidden in a box of 'to-be-sorted' watches. So there are three here and I plan on having Paul work all of them into a useable condition soon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Looks great Jase, glad it got fixed up and went to someone who appreciates it. I've been in love with these since Paul first posted a pic of one years ago - never saw Roy's. Agree that the handset is superb. And although the X-Pand-O bracelet is a bit cheesy, I think you'll agree that it works on the watch.
> 
> In other news, I found another one sorta hidden in a box of 'to-be-sorted' watches. So there are three here and I plan on having Paul work all of them into a useable condition soon.


Hey Colin, nice to see you posting here again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Yet another watch to add to the wanted list. These do look great. Love the hands...)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great looking watch

bowie


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Paul - took some time off from the hobby after a bad experience (more to follow), but after several recent positive experiences I'm trying to get back to the forums where I started this madness :lol: Plus, the rugby has been taking up a lot of time that previously was spent on the interwebs. Hope to be around more over the hols, we'll see what 2013 holds!


----------

